# Bella was diagnosed with IBD



## nygoldengirl (Sep 5, 2010)

I posted before about her soft, formed but mushy bad smelling stools. Now the Vet did a blood panel, says her folate count indicates IBD. She said put her on. Limited Ingredient food, suggested Natural Balance Venison and potato. Of course she mentioned prescription foods, but they are very expensive and I don't like their ingredients. Bella is on Solid Gold Hund n Flocken lamb, Vet says lamb no good for IBD, so I am going to try the NB Venison. Bella will continue with Tylan powder and FortiFlora. I don't want to do a biopsy if I can help it. 

Is the Natural Balance LI Venison a good choice? Is prescription Royal Canin LI worth the big bucks? Are rawhides bad for her? I feel only one thing at a time should be changed. What would she chew on if I took away her rawhides? She does not like toys, and balls and tugs are for training. 
BTW she also has intestinal bacterial overgrowth. 
Also, Vet is not in favor of adding Prozyme, which some people use. 
Advice appreciated. I was so sure it was all the antibiotics she got in March, but Vet now says blood tests indicate IBD. What to do????


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here is the contact info for them. She has been amazing for me, answers all my questions. I would ask her which she would recommend. Not all the limiteds are grain free. We use the duck and potato limited ingredients grain free. These grain free foods have less Max calcium than Orijen if that's an issue with a younger dog.

*Heather Acuff, B.S.
*Animal Nutrition
Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc.
[email protected]
(800) 829-4493


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I have had two dogs with eosinaphiliphtic (sp) IBD. Currently Chance is on Tylan powder 1/4 tsp 2x day. He was on metronidazole and sulfasalzine but have weaned him off that. Currently reducing his prednisone and almost off that. The Tylan powder saved his life. He eats Purina One Sensitive Systems Salmon dry and Pro-Plan salmon canned since he wont ingest the tylan without it being mixed in soft food. I have had IBD dogs now for nearly ten years. Ask your vet about the Tylan powder. Any food that does does not contain chicken or beef is a good way to start as they seem to not be able to process those particular proteins. Shane did well with Lamb and Venison based foods, however, Chance only does well with Salmon based foods. Shane did great on Natures Recipe Lamb or Venison while Chance has to have Purina One. Each dog is different. May take awhile to find the right protein, but again, stay away from anything that has chicken or beef for now. Including treats. Use fresh veggies instead. Carrots ( I can't remember how to spell that, dumb me), green beans. If her protein levels are low and eosinaphil levels high, indicative of IBD. When Shane was sick and I found the right protein, used to get five lbs of lamb, three lbs of carrots, three lbs of green beans (frozen is ok) and a box of barley. cooked it all together and added it to his dry food. Worked wonders. However, Shane was on metronidazole, sulfasalzine and a low dose of pred his whole life. Chance is almost off those, but needs the tylan or he gets sick again. Hope this helps you. Your vet should consult with Texas A&M or Cornell as not every dog with IBD is the same. Again Shane did well with lamb and Chance has to have salmon. Feel free to PM me if you want. The main protein issues are actually chicken and beef. Not trying to second guess your vet, but each IBD dog is different and I would seriously suggest trying a salmon based food first. Have suggested here before to another member and that person had positive results. Again, please feel free to PM me and I will help you any way I can. Takes time to find the right combo of meds and food and I am here to help you if you need it. Lisa


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

The only thing I worry about in your post is that you said the vet diagnosed IBD with a blood test. The only way to diagnose IBD is with a biopsy.
As far as the Natural Balance, it worked great on my old man and got him regular. Many IBD dogs do have to change protiens after a while because they build a tolerance up and need something they have never had before.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Max was diagnosed last month with inflammatory bowel disease and, like Bella, has not yet undergone the biopsy of his intestines. My vet diagnosed the "collection of symptoms that are suggestive of the disease" rather than subject Max to an endoscopy. He basically told me that, if the treatment works, we have figured out what was the problem. 

Treatment is often trial and error with foods and/or medications. Max is able to eat fish proteins better than others, although now that he is on the Tylan powder and doing well, he is eating other proteins without difficulties. So, his disease may well be inflammatory bowel disease and he may not have food intolerances. My first suspicion was food difficulties and that does not seem to be the case now. When I tried him on novel protein kibbles, he did not improve at all (diarrhea primarily). 

Max could not tolerate metronidazole for more than a day or two and the Tylan powder has worked wonders. He has been on it for three weeks and will be on it for quite some time, although I may try to see if the dosage can be reduced slightly. Again, trial and error. If he relapses (has diarrhea), he will go back on the full 1/4 teaspoon dose of Tylan powder twice daily.

The Natural Balance Potato and Venison is a good place to start. I, too, had messages from them about their products and the resource that was given to you in the message by kr16 gave me a lot of information. It is a good place to start and it is cheaper than the prescription veterinary diets. If you don't have good results, you might try their Salmon and potato formula.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

_BTW she also has intestinal bacterial overgrowth. _

This is what the Tylan powder is for.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

WVGSD said:


> _BTW she also has intestinal bacterial overgrowth. _
> 
> This is what the Tylan powder is for.


 
Have you looked into naturals balances synergy formula. I picked up a bag last night. I am have problems with my pup and pudding poops this looked pretty good for digestion.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

The Natural Balance Synergy formula uses three protein sources in its formula and I am trying to keep him limited in terms of proteins in his food. I know that he can tolerate salmon and chicken at this point. We have tried kibbles with venison, bison and lamb and he did not do well. However, that was before the diagnosis of inflammatory bowel disease. Now that I have him stabilized on a rice and salmon limited ingredient kibble and Tylan, I am reluctant to go to a food with multiple protein sources at this point. He is eating better and has the best stool that he has had in six months.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

> Is prescription Royal Canin LI worth the big bucks?


I am feeding the RC Potato and Venison but it is expensive. On the IBD group I belong to there are some members that have had good luck with feeding California Natural Venison but it didn't work for us.

I am new to IBD so I don't have a lot of adivce for you as we are still learning but maybe you'd be interested in joining some yahoo groups. There is a lot of good info in the files here: IBDogs : IBDogs

I would also recommend K9 Kitchen: http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/K9Kitchen/




> What would she chew on if I took away her rawhides?


Nikki has deer antlers to chew on since she also has EPI I can't give her rawhides. I don't know if a dog with IBD should have rawhides, you could check with your vet. Here are some rawhides that are made from bison: Bison Rawhide Chews from Tasman's Natural Pet Co.

Here are some treats that Nikki tolerates really well: Serenegy - Specializing in Treats for Pest with Allergies

Good luck with your girl


----------

